# Can you Cross-breed?



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

I have been looking for an answe EVERYWHERE and could not find and answer. Can you breed a Veiltail and a Half Moon Betta? Or will their children be crazy, mutant, bettas.

Also- by 'conditioning' you betta, what does that exactly mean? How do you do this? I put my female by one of my males and he got all proud and fluffed up for her and even blew a bubble nest. How do I condition my bettas to breed?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

My answers are in bold...



Thomasdog said:


> I have been looking for an answe EVERYWHERE and could not find and answer. Can you breed a Veiltail and a Half Moon Betta? Or will their children be crazy, mutant, bettas.
> 
> *yes.. you CAN, but that doesnt mean you should.... a VT to a HM will result in mainly VTs with poor fins.... the purpose of breeding is to improve...*
> 
> ...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't know if this is like an actual pair you would breed or not. Not to be mean, but mixing that much of a difference in tail types shouldn't really be thought of if you are going to breed. Before breeding you need a lot of supplies, like tanks and cups to jar the males, as well as food for the fry. Things like delta and halfmoon are fine. So what ever usually cares the trait, like delta should carry some HM. Also plakats and regular ones are fine to mix but be aware some traits are more dominant and some recessive. Veil is the most dominant btw.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

They are all the same species (VT, dT, HM, PK, DT, rose T, etc)- betta splendens. So you can cross breed them. You could also cross breed splendens to some wild types like mahachai, and others (forgot the names). 

Though they can be mixed, doesn't mean they should .... unless you have no choice or have a specific plan/goal. 

Conditioning means feeding the pair with high protein food to get them into shape. Most males will fast during the whole period which could take a week. They will need the energy to spawn and care for the eggs and later the fry.

As stated above, do more research before attempting to breed. It will help increase your success rate.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I have cup plans, and a 30 gal tank ready to go, as well as a heater and baby brine shrimp ready to go!!! Stay updated and soon we will have Halfmoon Betta babies


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i actually did the HMxVT spawn  the pair spawned in 2 days, and i am not doing well with the fries, now i have a fry

female VT male HM
also my only regret that 70 or 60 percent will be VT the rest would be HM, but the VT could pass on HM in the future when the fry spawns to another betta, samething with the HM will pass on VT in a future spawn


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thomasdog said:


> Thanks everyone! I have cup plans, and a 30 gal tank ready to go, as well as a heater and baby brine shrimp ready to go!!! Stay updated and soon we will have Halfmoon Betta babies


You will probably end up with VT babies... not HM... and when selling them, please specify to potential buyers that they are VTxHM..... once you breed with VT its hard to get it out.... and sadly its not exactly the most sought out tail type


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I have been looking for an answe EVERYWHERE and could not find and answer. Can you breed a Veiltail and a Half Moon Betta? Or will their children be crazy, mutant, bettas.
You can. But you won't get any HM's. you'll get VT's andmaybe some deltas. Unless the fry's fins reach a D shape(180-degrees) they're not HM,and the VT will breed out too much branching to reach that
Also- by 'conditioning' you betta, what does that exactly mean? How do you do this? I put my female by one of my males and he got all proud and fluffed up for her and even blew a bubble nest. How do I condition my bettas to breed?
You feed better quality food,more often(like 3 times a day) for about a week or two. Along with letting the male see the female and so on. There are a few post here n the breeding section that'll help you.


----------

